# Elektronikas pamati >  Vajag kustību sensora shēmu!

## Leons

Sveiki!
Vai kādam nav kāda kustību sensoru shēma? vajag automašīnai tā kā vēlams ar ne lielāku barošanas spriegumu par 12V   ::

----------


## Leons

Tik daudzi apskatījuši, bet neviens neko nevar piedāvāt? Kur tad ir gudrie elektroniķi vai šajā forumā tādu nav?

----------


## egilssk

Tikko gribēju ieteikt shēmu, bet redzot tavu attieksmi pēdējā postā - pārdomāju.
Tu laikam esi iedomājies, ka visiem izlasot tavu jautājumu ir pienākums atbildēt nekavējoties.
Vispār, ienākt forumā ar uzbraucienu citiem nav labais tonis.

----------


## defs

http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... 40&bih=373

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nafig shēma? Paņem gatavu, drošības sistēmām paredzētu PIR detektoru. Pat jauns un nelietots maksā dažus latus un barojas no 12 V DC. Izejā - NC kontakti. Pastāv arī varianti kompaktā izpildījumā, mazos gabarītos. Jābūt galīgi "ņehuj ģelaķ", lai laiku tērētu un lodāmuru sildītu, kad risinājums ātri un lēti dabūjams.

----------


## Leons

> Tikko gribēju ieteikt shēmu, bet redzot tavu attieksmi pēdējā postā - pārdomāju.
> Tu laikam esi iedomājies, ka visiem izlasot tavu jautājumu ir pienākums atbildēt nekavējoties.
> Vispār, ienākt forumā ar uzbraucienu citiem nav labais tonis.


 Nejauc ***** ar pirkstu!
Kāda tad ir mana attieksme? loģisks jautājums no manas puses ja vēl otrā dienā nevienas atbildes  :: 
Tas, ka kāds uztvēra kā apvainojumu liecina par kaut ko  :: 

Gribu salodēt un salodēšu, paldies par linku, šorīt tik pats ko vēl atradu rakstot krieviski googlē, bet man piemērotu variantu maz.

----------


## Larisa

> Tik daudzi apskatījuši, bet neviens neko nevar piedāvāt? Kur tad ir gudrie elektroniķi vai šajā forumā tādu nav?


 Varētu padomāt, ka te visi tup uz zemā starta (dupšus gaisā paslējuši) un nepacietīgi gaida, kamēr kāds uzprasīses, un varēs sākt klikšķināt meklētājā. Gudrais elektroniķis, ja vajag, tev piespēlēs īsto shēmu, bet viņa darbs parasti maksā vismaz pārdesmit latu stundā. Par to neesi padomājis?

----------


## Leons

Kārtējais demagogs........
Nevienam nēsmu prasījis gaidīt zemo startu, lai varētu atbildēt, uzdevu jautājumu kā daudzi citi šajā forumā un ja otrā dienā neviens neko vēl nav atbildējis, bet tēmu skatījuši ap 50 cilvēkiem vai jebkuram citam nerastos loģisks jautājums kāpēc neviens neko nav ieteicis!?

Elektriķim ir jāmaksā par shēmu, tu ko pīpē?
Neprasu nevienam meklēt manā vietā, pieļauju iespēju, ka kādfs to ir darījis vai vienkārši ir uzgājis kādas shēmas un padalās ar to, SKAIDRS?????????????
Diemžēl ir kā dzirdēju par šo forumu  ::  Nēsiet tik iedomīgi  ::

----------


## next

> uzdevu jautājumu kā daudzi citi šajā forumā un ja otrā dienā neviens neko vēl nav atbildējis, bet tēmu skatījuši ap 50 cilvēkiem vai jebkuram citam nerastos loģisks jautājums kāpēc neviens neko nav ieteicis!?
> )


 Tieshi taapat kaa daudzi citi tu domaa ka jautaajumu uzdevi, bet iisteniibaa galiigi garaam.
Jo kustiibu sensors prieksh auto ir tik specifiska lieta ka nekaadas atbildes vari negaidiit.
Labaak raksti ko gribi uztaisiit un kaapeec.

----------


## Leons

Kas manā jautājumā ir galīgi garām? kā citādi jautāt shēmu kustību sensoram?
Gribu uztaisīt kustību sensoru, ko tur vēl rakstīt, izmantots tiks automašīnas salonā kā kustību sensors tāpēc vajadzīgas ar darba spriegumu līdz vai 12V tas arī ir viss!

----------


## JDat

Leons! Kas tu tāds esi ka tev uzreiz vajag atbildi? Es kasīties kaut kur citur. Attieksme ir tāda, ka gribās pasūtīt. Ja jau dēt māki, ko tad lien un gaisu jauc? Padomājiet tikai. Atnāk viens un uzdod jautājumu. Pārējo pienākums atbildēt mazāk ne k 24h. Ej takš tu d***. Paskaties uz savu attieksmi pirms demagoģēt un apriet citus. Šmurgulis tāds.

----------


## Leons

Vareni tevi vecāki ir audzinājuši!
Ja nav ko teikt tad nelien kasīties puišeli!

----------


## JDat

Ak tad es lien kasīties? Nosauc kaut vienu iemeslu kāpēc te tagad viesiem uzreiz jāatbild uz tavu postu? Kas tu tāds esi? Es arī mēdzu uzdot jautājumus, bet nebrēcu, kad nesagaidu atbildi. Atradās te vēl viens megaeksperts, kurš iedomājies ka ir pasaules naba.

----------


## Leons

Un kas tu esi par primadonnu? Kāda velna pēc tu lien te kasīties? nespried pēc sevis par citiem!
Vairs par šo jautājumu nediskutēšu, man ir ģimene un nav laika cauru dienu sēdēt internetā, pietiekoši jau esmu laiku notērējis atbildot uz jūsu apvainojumiem!
Klasiski latvieši neko citu kā noriet otru nezin!
Nedari citam to ko negribi, lai tev dara  ::  Es nevienu te neapvainoju, bet daži no jums mani gan apvaino! Nevienam bisi pie galvas nelieku un neprasu momentā atbildēt, otrā dienā tikai uzjautāju kur ir gudrie elektroniķi un jūs uzreiz metaties noriet   ::  


Atradu vairākas variantus, varbūt kādam citam noderēs!
http://www.rlocman.ru/shem/schematics.html?di=5090
http://www.rlocman.ru/shem/schematics.html?di=66855

Vēlu jums visiem to labāko!

----------


## JDat

Tas ka atradi, protams ir pozitīvi.

Pats vainīgs, ka atbildēji un iztērēji laiku. Negribi, neatbildi. Es ar gribu lasu, rakstu, mana br;iva izvēle. Mutes brūķēšana uc lietas, ko tikko uzrakstīji, pilnībā attiecas arī uz tevi. Savā acī baļķi neredz, cita arī skabargu ierauga.

Būtu tu nedaudz pacietīgāks, ne viens nepiesietos.

----------


## Leons

Pirms kādam met ar akmeni padomā vai pats esi bez grēka, Teicienu par baļķi un skabargu var attiecināt arī uz tevi!

Man personīgi ir vienalga vai kāds forumā ir pacietīgs vai nepacietīgs,  ja man ir atbilde uz jautājumu tad atbildu, bet nevis bezjēdzīgi lienu apriet!

----------


## Leons

Paskatījos tavu profilu, esmu par diviem gadiem vecāks, bet tu mani apsaukā par šmurugi   ::

----------


## JDat

un? vecums ne ko nenozīmē. Izskatās ka tev tomēr ir laiks muļķībām.  ::

----------


## ddff

> Tik daudzi apskatījuši, bet neviens neko nevar piedāvāt? Kur tad ir gudrie elektroniķi vai šajā forumā tādu nav?


 Nesteidzies notikumiem pa priekshu. Jebkura valsts iestaade iesniegumu izskata 10 - 15 darba dienu laikaa. Un tur straadaa cilveeki, kam tas ir vieniigais pienaakums. Sheit visi piedalaas briivpraatiigi, bez maksas un briivajaa laikaa, liidz ar ko sheit atbildes laiks var buut arii ilgaaks. Lai cik ilgs tas arii nebuutu, par atbildi jaapriecaajas un jaabuut pateiciigam, jo kaads ir pavadiijij savu laiku to rakstot.

ddff

----------


## Leons

> un? vecums ne ko nenozīmē. Izskatās ka tev tomēr ir laiks muļķībām.


 Piekrītu, vecums neko nenozīmē jo tu izturies kā tīnis un es palieku par gandrīz tādu pašu atbildot, vienīgi neizprotu cilvēkus, kā šajā gadījumā, kāda jēga tev bija nākt un mani noriet, bet varbūt tā ir kāda negāciju izlādēšana uz citiem  ::  
Šodien tāpat vairs nav ko zaudēt, rīt sāksies kārtējā darba nedēļa ...........

----------


## JDat

Tāds pats tīnis, kā tikai ar to atšķirību, ka tu jau apsievojies esi.  :: 
Varētu vēl padrukāt, bet... tā vietā pateikšu ka ddff pateica zelta vārdus.

----------


## Leons

Birokrātija mums latvījā sit augstu vilni un daudzi iereidņi sevi uzskata par neaizvietojamiem, bet to arī var labot!

Nav par tēmu, bet pastāstīšu to, ka ja dara un cīnās par savām tiesībām tad var ko panākt!
Sievai ir dārziņš netālu no Lidostas, mainījās priekšniecība un daudzi no dārziņiem tika internetā tirgoti, kaut gan to darīt nedrīkst jo tas ir valsts īpašums un tiek izīrēts, mūsu dārzs tika melnajā sarakstā jo klientam kas pērk tas iepatikās jo ir sakopts ar siltumnīcu un mājiņu.
Līgums netika pagarināts un dārzs nodots citiem īpašniekiem, mēnesi nostaigājām par dažādām iestādēm taisnības meklējumos, pārsvarā tikai un vienīgi atteikums, jā jums ir taisnība, bet mēs neko nevaram darīt, iereidnis kas bija ar to saistīts atklāti ņirdza acīs, bet galu galā savu panācām un visi iesaistītie iereidņi ir atlaisti un viens no tiem diez vai vairs strādās valsts iestādē... Tā lūk.........

----------


## JDat

Wow! Ļauni. Teorētiski sanāk tā: tu izīrē darziņu un apkop. Viss ir labi, līdz ierodas tāds skauģis, kā es. Nopotorafē. Ieliek internetā ar tekstu pārdodu smuku dārziņu. Attiecīgi valsts tev iedod bietē, jo tu nedrīksti pārdot. Ei nu pierādi, pa neesi kamielis. Ar skauģi neatradīsi ne ar kādu uguni.

Skauģis varētu būt ne tikai tavs īdzīgasi kaimiņš, bet gan mahinators, kas grib pievākt sev zemi ar visiem dārziņiem vai tml.

----------


## Leons

Nesaprati, bet paskaidrošu īpaši tev  :: 
Pirmkārt, es īrēju no valsts nevis izīrēju! otrkārt, nomainījās vadība un jaunais priekšnieks ar līdzdalībniekiem tirgoja dārzus!
Vai tad tu esi skauģis?   :: 

Labi, sen bija laiks gulēt........

----------


## JDat

njā, nesapratu par priekšniecības maiņu. Terminu īrēt nepareizi pielietoju. Citādi laikam sapratu. Nejau skauģis esmu, bet gan sevi piemērā minēju, jo esmu tas sliktais.  ::  Enīvei sūri. Vienīgais mierinājums ka tev tas piedzīvojums labi beidzās.

----------


## next

> Labi, sen bija laiks gulēt........


 Laiks celties un paskaidrot kur ir tava probleema.
Atnaaci un pateici - kustiibu sensors, auto, 12v, dodiet risinaajumus!
Ko no taa var izdomaat?
Kustiibu sensors peec nokluseejuma ir apsardzes sisteemas sastaavdalja (bet var buut arii daudzkas cits).
Iekshtelpaas kaa kustiibu sensoru 90% gadiijumu izmanto PIR (ljoti vienkaarshi, eerti, tikai logus jaataisa ciet).
Savukaart auto salonam PIR sensors galiigi nepiemeerots.
To var sekmiigi izmantot citiem meerkjiem, bet kaa apsardzes sisteemas elements tas buus slikts.
Un ko mees tev varam ieteikt ja veel aizvien nezinaam ko gribi uztaisiit?

----------


## Texx

OFFTOPIC: Tas tonis tiešām Leonam tāds bezkaunīgs. Te jau nevienam nemaksā par padomu došanu. Un nekur arī nav rakstīts, ka te sēž krutie elektroniķi.

----------


## Leons

Kas tieši ir bezkaunīgs? Kas tu tāds par soģi te esi? nevajag lielu gudrību, lai otru apdirstu   ::  

Next, izlasi vēlreiz manu pirmo ziņojumu, neatnācu un nekādas prasības neuzstādīju, vienkārši pajautāju vai kādam nav! SKAIDRS?
Cik bija laiks papētīju citas tēmas un konstatēju to, ka ja cilvēki zin atbildi tad atbild īsi pēc jautājuma, katrā ziņā tajā pašā dienā. bet tā kā manu tēmu bija skatījuši 50cilvēki un vēl neviens neko nebija ieteicis tad "pakustināju" tēmu ar attiecīgu jautājumu!

Es tak rakstīju, ka vajag kustību sensora shēmu tad loģiski, ka gribu uztaisīt kustību sensoru, domāts kā papildus devējs jau esošajai signalizācijai.

----------


## Texx

Neesmu nekāds soģis. Bet tēmas autors tāds nervozs tiešām. Jo pieklājīgāk pajautāsi, jo ātrāk Tev atbildēs.

----------


## next

> SKAIDRS?


 Neenu skaidrs ka esi gudrs puika, taisi un peectam naac palielies kas iznaaca.
Nedomaaju ka sheit miitoshie varees tev padomus dot.

----------


## abergs

...

----------


## arnis

pa 2 gadiem vecaaks par Jdat gan esi, bet taa arii neesi iemaaciijies latviski pareizi rakstiit 


> , bet tu mani apsaukā par šmurugi

----------


## Leons

> Neesmu nekāds soģis. Bet tēmas autors tāds nervozs tiešām. Jo pieklājīgāk pajautāsi, jo ātrāk Tev atbildēs.


 


> Sveiki!
> Vai kādam nav kāda kustību sensoru shēma? vajag automašīnai tā kā vēlams ar ne lielāku barošanas spriegumu par 12V


 Kas manā jautājumā ir tik nepieklājīgs?




> pa 2 gadiem vecaaks par Jdat gan esi, bet taa arii neesi iemaaciijies latviski pareizi rakstiit 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				, bet tu mani apsaukā par šmurugi


 Tu nekad nekļūdies? paskaties cikos tas tika rakstīts, acis jau krita ciet!

Jums nav ienācis prātā, ka jūs ar savu uzbrūkošo un norejošo rīcību citus padarāt nervozus? kā tēma kustās ja vajag kādu noriet.......
*
abergs*Paldies, esmu savācis vairākas shēmas, jāizvērtē kura būs piemērotākā  ::

----------

